# Ovulation During Lochia?



## midori1999

I gave birth what will be 4 weeks ago tomorrow at 23+5 and sadly lost both my twins. 

I thought my lochia was stopping about a week and a half ago and bought some First Response ovulation tests. It didn't stop, although is much lighter now, but as I'd opened the tests anyway and they had to be used within 30 days and I wasn't sure if it was possible to ovulate during lochia, I continued testing anyway. (I had a negative pregnancy test at about two weeks post birth) 

Today the ovulation test showed two lines the same colour, which according to the instructions means I am about to ovulate. Previously there has either been just one line or the first line has been much fainter than the 'control' line. 

I did an extra test just to make sure, and it was the same. Am I ovulating, and can I even get pregnant while still bleeding? (I am assuming/hoping I can!) 

This is one of the tests:

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e201/midori1999/bbf77b88.jpg


----------



## heva510

hi hun so sorry to see you here i was on multiples site at same time as you sorry can't give u answer on this, but i do know it is possible to get pregnant whilst still bleeding, hope u are ok heather x


----------



## Vickieh1981

After I lost Isabella I was told I could fall pregnant while still bleeding lightly. I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## goddess25

I am so sorry for your loss... I cannot imagine how it has been for you.

You can indeed get pregnant when you are still bleeding post birth. Good Luck!


----------

